# SA: System Administration

## pjp

Navigation: [Table of Contents]

SA1: Running out of diskspace

SA2:   Why can't I su to root?

SA3:  Adding users

SA4:  Should I set CLOCK to local or UTC?

SA5:  Things to not unmerge or remove.

SA6:  How can I get my newly installed daemon to start at boot time?

SA7:  Why am I getting messages like /sbin/runscript.sh: 1:: command not found?

SA8: What are these hard drive error messages dmesg? 

----------

